# sheepies at pensacola beach pier 3/17



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

there were tons of them around the pilings but they weren't hitting on frozen shrimp at all. totally ignoring it. i walked the pier and there were several good size ones being caught with fiddler crabs. 

also saw a spanish mackeral landed using a jig. a large fish was hooked but snapped the guys line, not sure what it was possibly a drum or very large sheep

was dissapointed the guy at the bait shop was adament that the sheepies would hit on the frozen shrimp.. i think they do not sell live bait there so he just wanted to make a sale. 

even the whiting that i saw were ignoring the frozen shrimp, very odd. the fish seemed to be chasing each other around more than concerned with feeding.. i was there around sunset. perhaps another time of the day would of been better? next time will have to get some crabs to take instead.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Frozen shrimp can get the job done. Thaw them out pretty quick, then keep on ice. Do not use the whole shrimp, take off the head and throw away.. I like to peel the shrimp and thread it on the hook, where the hook barb comes out in the larger part of the body, through the belly. Hides the hook really well, and gets that nice scent in the water. You can use the shrimp without peeling it, but again, don't bother with the head.

But yes, live bait is always better, and no, they don't sell live or fresh dead bait at the pier shack. Hope this helps!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you guys see a boat fishing for cobia around 7am coming from the west? From shore at Pickens it looked like a bass boat with 5 guys and a cobia tower on it. Wondering if they made it that far, looked a little unstable...haha


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Austin: was not aware that place didn't sell good bait. but they seemed to be obsessed with chasing the spring break kids down and making them pay to get on the pier. i will get my bait from the bait shops if i go back. i rigged the frozen shrimp like you said but no luck. they were ignorning it. 

PAW: no did not see that, but there were some spring breakers who swam out about 800 feet and the lifeguards made them come back, some kid on the pier was saying someone hooked a Mako recently so they wre nuts swimming out that far.


----------

